# Unbound ... A new idea on publishing ?



## Bluesman (Nov 4, 2011)

I,m watching the BBC news and they are talking about a new way for authors to get there works published. i'm posting the link for anyone interested in taking a look. Myself i not sure if it will or will not work, but i did think it maybe relevant for this thread. What do you think ? Is it a way to get your book published ? I think it will take time but could be away for some writers to get there work out there.

Unbound | books are now in your hands


If this is in the wrong thread or not allowed for any reason feel free to delete it, it was just a thought for members here.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems an unusual but workable concept in theory. It'll be interesting to see if it takes off on any scale. As with any great ideas, I seem to wonder why, if the idea is so good, nobody has done it before.

I'm going to have a further nose around the website a little later, when I have more time.


----------



## Bluesman (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Bilston ..... yes i,v just watched the video explaining how it works and it does seem workable but i do wonder if unknown writers would get a look in ? Bigger names like you see on the site will get more attention but who knows !! maybe it could be another outlet for the little guys who want help to get started ? .... I'll be interested to hear what some of our published members think who have more experience in this subject ?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Nov 4, 2011)

I noticed they say they can't accept unsolicited submissions at the moment, and are only accepting submissions from published authors, but then they hint at a plan they're working on. Almost as if to say we can't accept work from unpublished writers yet, but we soon will, which sounds fair enough from a new and small organisation.

I think "watch this space", as they say.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Meh, I am into the old fashioned way and as I am an unsolictited author, I won't be browsing their site.  But thanks Bluesman.


----------



## tombombadil (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been thinking about a similar idea and wonder if this would be feasible for you guys. What if you could pitch your idea (in a summary or a few chapters) and then let users "subscribe" to your story for very little money. They can then follow you and get new chapters of the book as it gets written. This would help you fund the money for self publishing after you've finished it and gather a crowd of Fans from day 1.


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 11, 2012)

Aren't there a couple other places where writers can ask for donations/pledges/whatever like this? I mean, that's all they're doing, right - acting as a go-between between a writer and his/her 'patrons'? Not sure why I'd want to pay for some author who a) already has been published so shouldn't really need my money or encouragement; or b) is unproven and has a 'great idea' that will undoubtedly be the greatest thing since ketchup.

Call me a skeptic...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 11, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Aren't there a couple other places where writers can ask for donations/pledges/whatever like this? I mean, that's all they're doing, right - acting as a go-between between a writer and his/her 'patrons'? Not sure why I'd want to pay for some author who a) already has been published so shouldn't really need my money or encouragement; or b) is unproven and has a 'great idea' that will undoubtedly be the greatest thing since ketchup.
> 
> Call me a skeptic...



I might call you a sceptic but, being English, I would never call you a skeptic, whatever the skedule.....


----------



## Bookkus (May 13, 2012)

I think unbound has some chance within the published community. It doesn't really solve any problems that didn't exist before though, I mean most published authors have quite an easy time on their next project. For unpublished authors it's nothing yet. It's a big risk, but if you can get a developmental editor to work with them through the project it could work as well. There are a few projects at 66%, hopefully they make it. A blow to the traditional publishers is always welcome.
-William


----------



## shadowwalker (May 13, 2012)

Bookkus said:


> A blow to the traditional publishers is always welcome.
> -William



I'd ask why but that would be such a derail... :-#


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2012)

Would a small potion of the royalties/advance be a good idea to sponsorship?


----------



## Offeiriad (May 14, 2012)

Well I certainly want to know why a blow to traditional publishers is welcome. Clearly at this point in the game, Unbound needs them to work because they're only accepting existing authors. Are there any authors who have made it big by not being published through a traditional publisher?


----------



## Bookkus (May 14, 2012)

Amanda Hocking, but she got a publisher later. There are others who have done decently well too.


----------



## Offeiriad (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for that info, Bookkus. Never heard of Ms Hocking, but her work looks interesting.


----------



## Bookkus (May 14, 2012)

She was wildly successful! Check out Wikipedia.


----------



## Offeiriad (May 14, 2012)

Still means nothing to me. I don't read the genre(s) she writes in so clearly her "wild success" means little to me.


----------



## Bookkus (May 14, 2012)

Offeiriad said:


> Well I certainly want to know why a blow to traditional publishers is welcome. Clearly at this point in the game, Unbound needs them to work because they're only accepting existing authors. Are there any authors who have made it big by not being published through a traditional publisher?



This one has self-publishing info. http://www.writingforums.com/publis...uthors-more-than-50-000-ebooks-sold-date.html


----------

